# my daughters blind pony



## the funny farm6615 (Jun 5, 2010)

this is my daughters pony- freckles. she out grew her mini and we went to the sale barn and looked around at all the ponys, and when we came to him we saw he was blind so we marked him off the list. we bid on a few ponys, but the few we were watching went higher than we wanted to spend. then the blind poa came in and they announced "here comes a pony- too bad he is blind!" the bidding started at $150.00 then went to 100.00 then 50.00 then he asked if anyone would give him $20.00 for the pony. well my hand went in the air, and he didnt hesatate SOLD. my husband was going "what did you just do?"

well we took him home and it was instant love! she spent the next few weeks teaching him voice comands, now if he is out in the pasture alone or on a trail with her if she says whow he stops and listens for you, she taught him step- she will stop him before a log or something that is in the way and he will lift his foot and feel for what is in his way, easy for going down hill, dig for going up a hill. and they go everywhere! he is one of those once in a lifetime horses.         
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









and she rides him like that all the time, just a halter and leadrope.


----------



## crazyland (Jun 5, 2010)

What a special amazing little horse. I bet they both have a very strong bond now.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jun 5, 2010)

Wow, that is wonderful. You took a chance and got a gem. That is great! It sounds like one of those bonds that your daughter will never forget. And what a great lesson to work with a handicap and overcome it!


----------



## Ranch Girl (Jun 5, 2010)

crazyland said:
			
		

> What a special amazing little horse. I bet they both have a very strong bond now.


X2


----------



## ridinglizzard (Jun 5, 2010)

Wow that is so cool!  Really warms my heart


----------



## lupinfarm (Jun 5, 2010)

What an amazing pony! They must have such a great bond  And he has to be one of the CUTEST POA's EVER. POA's I've known in the past have been incredibly driven and willing to please and it makes them such a special breed  We knew one at a barn that had to be the homeliest pony ever but EVERYONE wanted to ride him because he would bend over backwards to help out his rider.


----------



## Chirpy (Jun 5, 2010)

What a special young lady and an amazing pony!   I love to hear when animals that 'nobody' wants end up in such fantastic homes.   Thank you for making him part of your family.


----------



## the funny farm6615 (Jun 5, 2010)

i wish they were all like him. i have had sooooo many try to buy him but he is here forever. he is @ 15 now so by the time she outgrows him, he will be ready for retirement. and she is very small for her age (14 ) so they are the best of friends.


----------



## michickenwrangler (Jun 5, 2010)

What a story! You need to submit that to a magzine like Equus


----------



## Mea (Jun 5, 2010)

Fantastic !!   Seems as tho a very special pony got a very special Person to love him !!!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Jun 6, 2010)

Grown man with tears here.

Thank you to you and your daughter.  Who knows the story behind this pny and why it is blind.  But thank you for taking the chance.  And a great big kuddos to your daughter for her hard work and dedication.

I agree, send this story to some of the magazines.


----------



## the funny farm6615 (Jun 6, 2010)

i told my daughter that i put her and freckles story on here and she wanted to see it and when she saw the pics. she yelled "OMG!!!mom i am wearing those junk clothes the day we were cleaning the shed out! the whole world is seeing that you know!" i love teenagers.

and her first horse was supposed to be dead broke, well the first time she rode it it went bonkers and she got her foot stuck in a sturup, and was draged and stomped on. and swore that she woulnt get on another horse agin.

the local saddle club holds shows durring the summer, and she has done barrels and poles on him, to slow to get a ribbon, but...  and she also does the obstical course on him, walk on a tarp, put a letter in a mailbox, a few poes, a jump(that knoks over easy) and other stuff. and they love it. she also rides him in parades.


----------



## tallyho (Jun 23, 2010)

great story and pics......! 
and perhaps daughter never WILL outgrown him....my favorite mount is a 13 H pony, and i have been a grown up for a looooooong time..LOL


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jun 23, 2010)

You've given Freckles a chance at a really good life.  Good for you!  

We have a cat with microphthalmia that is completely blind.  It doesn't hold her back one bit!  In fact my mom doesn't believe me that she's blind, but she hasn't been here when we've rearranged our furniture!   She uses her feet in the same way as Freckles to feel where she's going when she's uncertain and her other senses have more than made up for her inability to see.

I'm sure Freckles will teach his family just as much as you teach him.


----------



## dianneS (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm so glad that you gave that pony a chance.  I have a mare that is blind in one eye and I hope she never loses the sight in her good eye, but it could happen.

What a wonderful story!


----------



## Lalaith (Jun 27, 2010)

Your story gave me goosebumps!  It is so touching and inspirational to see a remarkable young woman giving a new lease on life to a remarkable pony .  They are both beautiful.

I feel compelled to add something and I really hope I don't offend.  Your daughter should wear her riding helmet.  Always.  She is obviously too precious to risk losing in an accident.


----------



## dianneS (Jul 11, 2010)

I just found out about a paint mare in my area that is 24 and totally blind and she's perfectly healthy and being ridden.  She's a former show horse and went blind due to a high fever. The people who own her are giving her away for free because they are losing their farm.  They are devastated.

I feel so bad for them.  I'd love to give their horse a home, I've heard such wonderful stories about blind horses and they sound so amazing and trusting.  My husband won't let me have her though.  He doesn't see the point in having a blind horse and he's afraid her age means potential health problems yet to come.  I'm sad.  I'd love to help these people out, I'm sure they are going to have a terrible time getting someone to take a totally blind 24 year old horse.


----------



## Horsiezz (Jul 21, 2010)

That sounds like the best $20 you ever spent! Oh well if hes blind, your daughter is happy and thats all that matters. He seems very smart,and hes beautiful too.


----------

